# 11" Sb Lathe



## ro919 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just picked this up 11" x 5' serial# 30719, catalog# 63-B, from 1925.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 s


----------



## A618fan2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice!  Looks like it's usable - Is it plug and play or are you doing a restoration?

John


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice machine. Bonus chucks as well.


----------



## ro919 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, it does run as it sits but for now I will  go through it and  do some routine maintenance on it ( clean, adjust, felt, etc.) Would like to get a drive for it and get the old motor on it again as the 1/4  hp dc drive is lacking in power. I'am just amazed at the intelligence of our fore fathers who designed and built machines back in that era.


----------

